# Exotic Woods to Try with Your Next Project



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Most exotic woods are harder and denser than basic pine or maple and they contain more natural oils, which allows you to create beautiful glassy finishes on most exotics. Exotic woods are generally heavier than basic woods and can be much pricier, but they make great choices for smaller pieces and accent or inlay work. One thing to keep in mind while working with exotic woods is that the dust from sanding many of them can be hazardous to your health. It can cause rashes to your skin or problems when inhaled, so wear protective clothing and eyewear when working with it.


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/exotic-woods-to-try-with-your-next-project/


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Teak wood (Sagaun) grown in India has a beautiful texture, natural oil content, rot resistance, and great workability:
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/teak/
It is the no.1 choice for quality furniture made in India.


----------



## Popsnsons (Oct 1, 2012)

*Teak Swim Steps*



Jig_saw said:


> Teak wood (Sagaun) grown in India has a beautiful texture, natural oil content, rot resistance, and great workability:
> http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/teak/
> It is the no.1 choice for quality furniture made in India.


Here are some Teak Swim Steps that I made for someone.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are no regulations in the exotic lumber trade, you can never be sure anything was sustainably harvested or marketed. Boycott exotics and use native American hardwoods.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Also some of the sawdust from certain exotics can be toxic. A few can drop you to the ground as you are working with them.
So no, for the added costs and (as Hammer1 states) the regulations, I'll pass on them. Too many tried, tested and true woods right in my neck of the woods to experiment with.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Aard said:


> ......... Too many tried, tested and true woods right in my neck of the woods to experiment with.



Where in the Blue Ridge are you located? We might not be very far away.
I'm just SW of Knoxville, Tn here just passing through. Came last June and will be leaving in a few months - as soon as the weather settles. 
We fell in love with the Smokys and the Blue Ridge.
As we say in the boating world: "When everyone gets to know your name, it's time to go"


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite all around wood is Padouk. It's relatively easy to work, very hard and dense, beautiful and unique in color.
I always like to use contrasting colors and so I usually mix padouk with red oak, birch or holly.


----------

